# English Lesson Teacher fees



## clemsy (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello fellow expats...please i want to know how much English lesson teachers charge for after school run in the U A E....My neighbor needs English lesson teachers for her children... but wants to know how much to pay them per child and per hour for her children in secondary and primary schools respectively...Any idea?? Please contributions would be appreciated..thank you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

clemsy said:


> Hello fellow expats...please i want to know how much English lesson teachers charge for after school run in the U A E....My neighbor needs English lesson teachers for her children... but wants to know how much to pay them per child and per hour for her children in secondary and primary schools respectively...Any idea?? Please contributions would be appreciated..thank you


surely the English teacher will tell her how much they charge???

that's usually how these things work.............


----------



## clemsy (Jun 1, 2011)

yes,exactly, she knows that they have their charge...but she still wants an idea of what their charges are like, from other parents who also have English lesson teachers for their children so that she would know how to negotiate with them...she is new here in Dubai and have not done this before,so she inquired from me and since i don't have any idea either,i thought it best to seek for different opinions here @ the forum on her behalf...maybe that might help to guide her when she's negotiating..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

clemsy said:


> yes,exactly, she knows that they have their charge...but she still wants an idea of what their charges are like, from other parents who also have English lesson teachers for their children so that she would know how to negotiate with them...she is new here in Dubai and have not done this before,so she inquired from me and since i don't have any idea either,i thought it best to seek for different opinions here @ the forum on her behalf...maybe that might help to guide her when she's negotiating..


Oh I see..........


----------

